# Zelda fear aggression to strangers progress EPIC update!!!



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I am so excited to share what happened yesterday at a local Petco...

My sister attends puppy class with her aussie shep, and i've gone with her to see the format of the store and met with the dog trainer, etc.

I brought Zelda just yesterday, not for class but to socialize. she did absolutely fantastic! 

She wore her basket muzzle, i had plenty of delicious treats (she likes the soft freeze dried duck treats from Orijen) and she wore her "In Training No Touch No Talk" and we were equipped with her e-collar. I also had plenty of ideas of what to do in situations.. Such as targeting my hand for distraction, literally picking her up and having her trust me 100% (it works and she is very comfortable when i am carrying her around), also movement is the best thing for a dog, to focus on a heel, etc.. 

Well the best thing that happened was, while she was sniffing a dog (the trainers dog), a petco worker pet her head, at first i almost flipped because i had told her not to look at her or touch her, she just wanted to sniff the dog which was acceptable, but Zelda's body posture was not insecure or had any fear when she pet her, so i jumped on this, i got Zelda to come to me, and than i walked up to the girl and let Zelda approach her i gave her treats, we both crouched down and she gave Zelda the treat, still great body posture, no insecurity at all, so i told her she loves to be scratched on the chest, at this point Zelda SAT DOWN because she was simply just comfortable and fine with the fact the girl was scratching her chest, this stranger whom she never met before! And later before we left, she also let the dog trainer pet her head and give her multiple treats!!! How AMAZING!!! 

I cant stop remember during some training sessions, she would growl at just a person approaching her, with insecure body language, and a willing to bite a hand coming towards her head.. 

Not going to lie, i almost started to cry when i left, i always knew Zelda had it in her.. I know there will be step backs, as there always is, but this is such a great step ahead, its unbelievable and just so exciting! She really is such a sweet dog, and i cant wait till we get to a point where she can get over her lack of trust of strangers, and remove that fear she has in her, so that the aggression is not longer a concern.. 

The dog trainer at Petco brought her dog, who use to be fear aggressive of strangers now the dog is off leash and lets people come up and is totally fine with it... She also has a "ex" dog aggressive dog at home, that she essentially "rehabbed" for lack of better word. Very cool!

I will also note that before we did this, she did a lot of off leash exercise and we did some obedience before we went, i thought that would help give her less energy to put into her negative emotions. 

Just thought i would share, i hope it inspires someone who may have a fear aggressive dog to strangers or dogs, to know that it can eventually get better, lots of dedication, lots of time, fall backs, progress, different trainers, and the most important part is having a solid and fully trusting relationship with your dog... We have a long ways to go, but its awesome when you have steps, even if they are baby steps!!! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's fantastic!You must be so proud and happy!My boy Samson is also fearful of strangers,never aggressive though.He used to growl and back away if anyone so much as glanced at him.After a lot of work over the past year he's able to be neutral,relaxed,and totally ignore people in any situation so far.He will still side step away from a stranger's hand but remains cool and calm.
I can appreciate the perseverance on your part!Kudos to you for never giving up and a big hug for Zelda!


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow awesome news.

Have you done anything specifically to train the aggressiveness out of her?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent. You've put so much work in to this. So happy for you both.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Great news, keep it up


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

This is EXCELLENT!! You have put your heart and soul into this dog, she is soooo lucky you have her and have stuck with her..Kudo's to you, and it's onward and upward!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> That's fantastic!You must be so proud and happy!My boy Samson is also fearful of strangers,never aggressive though.He used to growl and back away if anyone so much as glanced at him.After a lot of work over the past year *he's able to be neutral,relaxed,and totally ignore people in any situation so far.*He will still side step away from a stranger's hand but remains cool and calm.
> I can appreciate the perseverance on your part!Kudos to you for never giving up and a big hug for Zelda!


That is wonderful Samson has come a long way! Thank you i will! 



finndog said:


> Wow awesome news.
> 
> Have you done anything specifically to train the aggressiveness out of her?


Well i have took many dog classes, have had different trainers, read different books, asked different perspectives, and used all of that based on my dog and her personality and temperament. Your dogs trust and bond with you is the most important thing. You have to be their protector and their spokesperson, you ensure their obedience is solid, you can read their body language and is one step ahead of her and the strangers. (Like literally waking up from a nap and seeing a relative, stranger to Zelda, come to the SIDE DOOR without knocking and grabbing her before she got to the door. That could have been bad, or maybe she would have just barked at him, i never ever give her the chance for me to find out if she is going to bite someone or not, that would setting her up for failure. Movement is important with fear aggressive dogs. Giving them something to do instead of thinking of what they are fearful of, lets face it, her fear of strangers is irrational, no stranger that i know of since i've had her, has ever done anything remotely bad to her.. So counter conditioning from a distance, and than using obedience to help give them a job to do instead of being swallowed up in their fear and that would be me just letting it "play out" and hope for the best.. which i had done many times before! But i've learned to try and be one step ahead and to be confident about my decisions and to be confident in myself, which has always been hard for me! So for every dog it will be different! As they are all individuals. So i think keeping an open mind for different styles of training is important, as what works for some dogs may not work for others, etc.  Hope this helped!



Jax08 said:


> Excellent. You've put so much work in to this. So happy for you both.


Thank you Jax, she is worth every second of it! 


MishkasMom said:


> Great news, keep it up


Yes, thank you i will!


JakodaCD OA said:


> This is EXCELLENT!! You have put your heart and soul into this dog, she is soooo lucky you have her and have stuck with her..Kudo's to you, and it's onward and upward!


Aw thanks Jakoda, i feel like i owe her my life. She has been my reason for living these past years! I love her to no end! Thank you for all the support and help you have given me over the time i've had her! 

The people on this forum has really helped me keep moving forward and motivating me!


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

This is so wonderful to hear! Our 10 month old is an amazing dog but definitely has some issues with fear aggression and socialization. We are working so hard and have seen improvements and know we will get there, but it is nice to read about your success. Good work! And thanks for posting, it is very encouraging.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like great progress. Well done!


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

VTGirlT said:


> That is wonderful Samson has come a long way! Thank you i will!
> 
> 
> Well i have took many dog classes, have had different trainers, read different books, asked different perspectives, and used all of that based on my dog and her personality and temperament. Your dogs trust and bond with you is the most important thing. You have to be their protector and their spokesperson, you ensure their obedience is solid, you can read their body language and is one step ahead of her and the strangers. (Like literally waking up from a nap and seeing a relative, stranger to Zelda, come to the SIDE DOOR without knocking and grabbing her before she got to the door. That could have been bad, or maybe she would have just barked at him, i never ever give her the chance for me to find out if she is going to bite someone or not, that would setting her up for failure. Movement is important with fear aggressive dogs. Giving them something to do instead of thinking of what they are fearful of, lets face it, her fear of strangers is irrational, no stranger that i know of since i've had her, has ever done anything remotely bad to her.. So counter conditioning from a distance, and than using obedience to help give them a job to do instead of being swallowed up in their fear and that would be me just letting it "play out" and hope for the best.. which i had done many times before! But i've learned to try and be one step ahead and to be confident about my decisions and to be confident in myself, which has always been hard for me! So for every dog it will be different! As they are all individuals. So i think keeping an open mind for different styles of training is important, as what works for some dogs may not work for others, etc.  Hope this helped!
> ...


IT's awesome, for me there is no better feeling than when things finally click into place.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Zelda .You have done so much and she has come so far. That is fantastic. what a payoff for all the hard work you both did.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

DaisyDaws said:


> This is so wonderful to hear! Our 10 month old is an amazing dog but definitely has some issues with fear aggression and socialization. We are working so hard and *have seen improvements and know we will get there*, but it is nice to read about your success. Good work! And thanks for posting, it is very encouraging.


Thank you! I am glad that it is encouraging for you! That is the best way to view it, because if its already decided your dog will remain the same, than you will not try hard to help them get better.. So glad your hard work is helping your pup!



yuriy said:


> Sounds like great progress. Well done!


Thank you!



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Congratulations to you and Zelda .You have done so much and she has come so far. That is fantastic. what a payoff for all the hard work you both did.


Thank you Daisy&Lucky's Mom! I have been waiting for this moment for a very long time, and so glad we got to it, but lots of more work ahead, hopefully this second phase will be a littler quicker and easier on her!


----------

